# Blowing smoke



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

3 yr old 21HP Briggs Platinum XRD Craftsman Lawn tractor.
Neighbors tractor started smoking late last fall. I looked at it and found oil pumping out the dip stick cover. Oil level was correct, not over filled. Let it sit 'til last weekend.
I thought maybe a plugged oil filter so changed that and oil. Still smokes and spits oil out dipstick. Really smokes on uphills. 
Not sure if oil is hitting muffler/hot head or coming from somewhere else. Does not look like it's coming out of the muffler.
Searches haven't been too specific--mostly kohler head gasket problems as far as I can see. 
Any known problems with this engine?
Need to find the engine number to get a briggs parts schematic.
Any ideas?
Mike


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OHV Briggs engines like to blow head gaskets.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF you remove the valve cover(s), you can usually see a "mist" blowing out from a bad head gasket. IF it's badly blown, you may be able to see it by just cranking the engine, not even having to be running.
Look on the push rod side.


----------



## klinkm (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. After looking at youtube it seems there are a lot of these failures. Fix Doesn't look as bad as I anticipated. Unlike a car.
Mike


----------

